# Mahler recommendations...(but not lyrical or romantic!)



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

A possibly impossible (or simply daft!) question -

I'm looking for Mahler recordings which have a more "gruff" quality. 

Recordings that highlight the roughness/rawness/aggressiveness/coarseness/bleakness/urgency/intensity of the music and which don't "smooth over the edges".

(Somewhat like Mravinsky's recordings of Shostakovich's symphonies.)

Not "lyrical" or "romantic" or "smooth and beautiful" or "middle-of-the-road/sober/patrician" Mahler interpretations. But not simply rough and unsubtle either. So perhaps no Karajan, Haitink, Bernstein, Solti or Giulini.

I've been listening to Mahler recordings by Horenstein, Gielen, Barbirolli, Thomas Sanderling (6th), Tennstedt, Klemperer, Boulez a.o. in the hope of finding what I'm looking for. 

Any recommendations for Mahler recordings with "edge" and "bite"..?!


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Kondrashin - Mahler #3

Scherchen - Mahler #7


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Kondrashin - Mahler #3
> 
> Scherchen - Mahler #7


All of the Kondrashin recordings of Mahler. That Barbirolli 6th is right up there....


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

dieter said:


> All of the Kondrashin recordings of Mahler. That Barbirolli 6th is right up there....


Try the Miropolous Mahler as well...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kondrashin did Mahler? I'm heading to Spotify.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Kondrashin did Mahler?


Indeed he did... and he did it very well, too


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

I have just listened to Mahler's 3rd with Kondrashin on Spotify. 

Wonderful recording and interpretation. Thanks for the recommendation, Reichstag aus LICHT and dieter.

Very much the kind of rugged "sound"/"approach" I've been looking for.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

apbsen said:


> I have just listened to Mahler's 3rd with Kondrashin on Spotify.
> 
> Wonderful recording and interpretation. Thanks for the recommendation, Reichstag aus LICHT and dieter.
> 
> Very much the kind of rugged "sound"/"approach" I've been looking for.


I feel the same. Some called this a Shostakovich approach to Mahler. Whatever; it works for me.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Zubin Mehta doesn't hold back. He has the rawest M2 I have heard. The percussion crescendo in the final movement blows me away.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Very gruff unshaved mouth...


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for the Gergiev and Mehta recommendations.

Much appreciated!


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

apbsen said:


> Thank you for the Gergiev and Mehta recommendations.
> 
> Much appreciated!


You might want to check out the Gielen recordings.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

I am very happy with Bertini"s cycle. Strong, straightforward and beautifully recorded.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Haitink, Bernstein, Solti


I have these any day of the week.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

apbsen said:


> Any recommendations for Mahler recordings with "edge" and "bite"..?!


Solti/CSO delivers big-time - same with Walter, Abbado...forget HvK...everythng always very smooth and round.
Giulini is excellent - can be very lyrical, also has plenty of edge, when necessary.
Bernstein/NYPO is also good in this approach.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the Levine near cycle (missing two symphonies but includes 10) and like it a lot. Tending to favor it over my Bernstein cycle. Can be picked up relatively cheap in this spartan set. You just have to buy other composer's symphonies 2 and 8 though I think Levine has a Symphony 2 recording available separately.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mahler gruff: 1. LB (DG); 2. Scherchen (Millennium Classics); 3. LB (Sony); 4. Harding (Virgin); 5. Shipway (RPO); 6. Barbirolli (EMI Rouge et Noir); 7. Solti (Decca Originals); 8. Solti (Decca Originals); 9. LB (Sony).


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for the new recommendations - very helpful and informative!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Solti/CSO - Mahler in general, and #5 ['70, tho the '90 is great, also]], #6 esp - really down and dirty....lots of edge, lots of bite....really "in your face"... low brass sounds like they're ripping up sheet metal at times...LOL!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dimitri Mitropoulos Mahler 6, "live" NY Philharmonic.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Dimitri Mitropoulos Mahler 6, "live" NY Philharmonic.


Is that the one in which Vacchiano [TptI] clams the first entrance, the high C# [concert B]??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lets us know what you've decided please .


----------

